# your trophy



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I find it really funny that some of you, spend hours upon hours looking for that one trophy that you can brag about. not alone all the money and years waiting for that tag, of your life time. then finally getting one and paying some good money for the taxidermist mount. then it ends up in the garage.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I might be guilty of that. I have a Corsican ram, three whitetails, four bears, an antelope, four mulies and a couple coyotes and foxes in my garage in Utah. I have one whitetail mount in my house. (Unless my house sitter moved it. She didn't like it staring at her)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Why do you find it funny? This type of thing happens all the time. I spent a lot of time and money getting my degree. It's not even hanging in the garage. It's in the junk drawer. Doesn't mean that it was a waste of time.-----SS


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Springville shooter if a person cant go out and get what he calls a trophy and cant even display it in is home. then why go out of your way to fill a tag for something that some will call a hunt in a life time. then put it in a garage or in your case a junk drawer. why not just shoot any animal then? what the difference from a rag horn compared to a so called trophy if they both end up in the same place.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

It's about the journey, the memories, and the experience. These last long after the rest fall apart. You can measure the value of an experience by an object. That's all a trophy is is an object related to an experience.------SS


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

This is a silly topic. What do you care if someone has room or not in their house?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

then I guess in some cases if all I want to do is, shoot an animal for the meat then I have a trophy, but then on the other hand I don't have one. either way I do know that if I wanted to put it in the house that's where it would go. just for my own ego to show off that I am a big game hunter.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

UtahMountainMan said:


> This is a silly topic. What do you care if someone has room or not in their house?


silly for some but funny to others its all about your man hood


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

It's all about the experience! Can't hang the memories in a garage and will always be remembered. Plus, what's it to you, anyway? Do with your trophy as you wish and I'll do with mine as I wish....guaranteed the taxidermist doesn't care....as long as he gets paid. Maybe we should make a law.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Apparently you aren't married


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Maybe people hang their trophies in the garage because that's where they hang out?------SS


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I would hang mine in the garage if I had one,a trophy or a garage.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I display mine in the front yard, so everyone can see them. On occasion I dress in nothing but a loin cloth and ritualistically kill them again, followed by some "shake that bear" action afterward.

Trophys Inside? What, are you guys ashamed of your manhood?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Lonetree said:


> I display mine in the front yard, so everyone can see them. On occasion I dress in nothing but a loin cloth and ritualistically kill them again, followed by some "shake that bear" action afterward.
> 
> Trophys Inside? What, are you guys ashamed of your manhood?


Good lord LT,Im gonna have some bad dreams now:mrgreen:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I had to put a couple bulls in my garage, NO MORE ROOM IN THE HOUSE..!..

Mounts in every room excep kitchen and bath.........8)...:!:...


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> I had to put a couple bulls in my garage, NO MORE ROOM IN THE HOUSE..!..
> 
> Mounts in every room excep kitchen and bath.........8)...:!:...


You have to stop hiding them like that, you don't have anything to be ashamed of.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> You have to stop hiding them like that, you don't have anything to be ashamed of.


NOT HIDING anything--- I leave my garage doors open ALOT///;-)---:!:....


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh, well in that case...........8)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe its so big it doesn't fit in the house


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Since it feels like this is directed toward me right now I bumped the original post from when I got him instead of typing a reply for you sagebrush. 

The mount in the garage, in the house, at cabelas, who cares, the trip with family and friends and the memories I get to relive every time I pull into the garage and see him...........worth every dollar!


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> Maybe its so big it doesn't fit in the house


Uh it doesn't fit in most places


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

My wife won't get the option when I draw my limited entry elk tag. Rag horn or not. I didn't buy a house with vaulted ceilings in the family room for extra A/C space. I have euro mounts from every deer in the garage. Memories, experience, trial and error. I have great stories from the three. Atleast in the garage hanging proud instead of sitting at the tax with money owed.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Why are some people so predisposed to care about things others do that literally have zero effect upon anything else in the world?

Caring about this is akin to caring if I wear a black or a white t-shirt to the grocery store today. Or if I watch Rocky II or Rocky III on Netflix today. 

I'm going to kill a 400 inch bull and leave it out I the corner of my yard just to ruin someone else's life.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Heck, if I don't kill a big trophy each year, I just pull the one I do have off the wall and put it in the back of my truck with a tarp over it and drive up and down main street a few times. That way, everyone(well, except you) will think I'm still the man and my manhood will be restored for another year.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> Heck, if I don't kill a big trophy each year, I just pull the one I do have off the wall and put it in the back of my truck with a tarp over it and drive up and down main street a few times. That way, everyone(well, except you) will think I'm still the man and my manhood will be restored for another year.


I bought a shed set off some kid(not sure why he was wearing a rainbow colored shirt) and put em on one of those fake euro bases... Then i do a setup similar to yours. Every year. Heck, might quit hunting altogether if people keep givin me thumbs up!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I ran out of room in our house........I have some in other peoples cabins, and in my cabin.
When the kids were in high school their friends called our house ........
The dead animal house.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> The mount in the garage, in the house, at cabelas, who cares, the trip with family and friends and the memories I get to relive every time I pull into the garage and see him...........worth every dollar!


 wouldn't sitting in a nice recliner be much better than sitting in your car?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

sagebrush said:


> wouldn't sitting in a nice recliner be much better than sitting in your car?


You aren't allowed to own a recliner if your mount is in the garage?

I assume he still has a living room...


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a Ram, Whitetail and an Elk in my storage unit a few miles from my house. I didn't shoot any of them. My house just doesn't accommodate the larger animals, I don't have a man-cave and they aren't really important to me because I didn't harvest them.

However, I have a Euro-Mounted Muley (my biggest deer yet) on my wall and the skull cap/horns from my first deer in the shed waiting for a good place to be mounted, my son has his first deer horns on his wall...

A man's manhood is not measured by the number of dead animals on their wall..or is it?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> wouldn't sitting in a nice recliner be much better than sitting in your car?


I don't have time to sit in a recliner right now. I m either doing this. Were I am right now with my family.










Or in the garage loading shells, tying flies, work on toys or out watching my kids sports.

Maybe you should try a little less recliner time yourself?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I think Sagebrush is getting too much grief and wasn't intending to question anyone's manhood over this topic. I share the same belief though. Why pay all that money and then have a mount relegated the garage (I draw exceptions with antlers only and euro mounts)? Doesn't do it justice in my book, but that's just my opinion and mine only. If you like yours in the garage, that's great, but think about this:

If your wife said you could have it in the house, wouldn't it be there???

My wife will only allow mounts in my son's room. Right now he has a coyote rug, a whitetail shoulder mount, a euro pronghorn, turkey fan, and pintail...and he wants more! The rest of my mounts are in my office at work. When growing up, I had two muleys in my room, and I thought it was the coolest thing in the world.

If I'm lucky enough to get an elk during this year's muzzy LE hunt, my wife and I are going to revisit the "no mounts in the front room" argument again. I make sure and keep it open with comments to the effect every now and then. What good are vaulted ceilings if you can't use them?? And if someone doesn't like "dead animals" in my house, they definitely don't have to come in. Won't hurt my feelings one bit.

I will throw the caveat in (if my wife relents) that our next house will have an area where mounts can be displayed which WON'T include the front room. Her suggestion has been a "vaulted" basement. I'm still trying to figure that one out.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Scott you may be right and I am not catching some sarcasm in sagebrushes posts. If that's the case I do apologize if I am taking him wrong. 


Now the vaulted basement..........that's classic!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife has more mounts than I do... running out of wall space though, a great problem to have.


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I actually think sagebrush is getting off easy here. This thread is the just plain dumb. Why does anyone care if someone else puts a mount in the living room, attic, garage, or crawl space? 

I'm sure he's a nice enough guy. But even good guys say dumb things sometimes. And this thread is dumb. 

Put your bull wherever you want it. Heck, don't put it anywhere at all if that suits you best. It's yours. Who cares what anyone else thinks?


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I think it's been entertaining to see who's women wear the pants in house and gets to decide where you have to put your mounts;-)


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

TS30 actually I don't give a *** where you put your trophy mount. its just like mwscott72 and I said why would you go through all the trouble to get a trophy and have it end up somewhere where you can't sit down and see it. (comfortable sitting area) and admire it with friends. and swap hunting stories. it comes down to what most people wife's says goes on in the house. sure its a joint relationship. 

most guys I know keep them in the house. I have heard comments from people about the dead animals in my house, if they don't like then they don't need to come in and see them.

btw my garage is a work shop no room out there for dead animals or cars.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Sagebrush is alot like tristate on monstermuleys, Comes up with the dumbest argument and has to be right. This is one of those arguments that makes me think that people must have too much time on their hands.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

sagebrush said:


> TS30 actually I don't give a *** where you put your trophy mount.


You cared enough to come on here and start a dumb thread on it. That tells me you do actually care, because the action of coming on here and make it a big deal speak louder than your typed words of saying you don't give a blip.

I apologize ahead of time for ruining your life when I don't display a future trophy in a sagebrush approved manner.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

having read through nearly all of this thread looking for one lil nugget of validity of the question at hand, i want that half hour of my life back please...


----------



## BUL_KRZY (Oct 17, 2008)

*Amen*

I need that 20 mins of my life back as well.

I have mounts in my basement, in my garage and not in my living room. From this thread I surmise I am a pu$$y and don't wear the pants, wasted money with a taxi (forget about supporting a guy!), and should never have built 20' walls in our living area - they are wasted space. oh..... and I'll never mount another animal if it A.) can't hang in the entry way to greet everyone, B.) can't hang in my living room, and C.) isn't going to be suspended over my bed to tell me goodnight. 

Good grief... it's hunting season. I expect this crap in May or June, not in the fall!

20 mins back please?


----------

